# Electrinc ignition for 6 hp Evinrudes?



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Been a while since I've posted anything, but I'm actually starting to get some of the toys up and running.  We will see if I can actually afford to use them or not once I get them going.  [email protected]#$ price of gas... 

I acquired a couple of 6 hp Evinrudes a while back, one is a 1970 and the other is a 1976.  Does anyone know if aftermarket electronic ignition modules/points exists for either motor.  Seems to me it should be a direct bolt on replacement type thing if such an animal exists.  I know I used to replace mechanical points with "electronic" points in chainsaws back in the '80s.  I'd like to get away from the analog system since points can be a PITA at the worst possible time.  I mean they work fine and I'll keep the system but the less I have to tear into the engine over the lifetime of it the happier I am.

BTW both came right to life when I sprayed a little fuel mix into them about a year or so ago.  Both should be strong runners when I'm done.  The '76 looks like it has barely been used.

Swamp


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You're talking about the old solid state ignition kits
that replaced points and condensers on lawnmowers.
I don't see a way to advance timing with one of those,
as is needed to obtain power on an outboard.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi Brett
Actually I was thinking an electromechanical system where all you do is replace the points on the ignition plate with a system that advances and retards like normal.  I've seen references in regards to bigger motors, but a quick search did not turn anything up for what I am thinking.  I figured if something exists people here would be familiar with it.

Like I said I'll keep using points, but I'd rather get rid of the Rube Goldberg like system if I can.  It's been twenty years since I've owned anything with points.  Points worked very well for the times, but we have moved into the digital age(even a Luddite like me!).  It may just not increase reliability to retrofit these small engines or it might be cost prohibitive etc.  I'm not hell bent to "fix" this.

As always you input is appreciated.

Swamp


----------

